# Salmon Oil....WOW!! What a difference!



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I have used Lipiderm throughout the years and lately I was using something from Drs Foster and Smith but I started all of my dogs on Salmon Oil approx 5 weeks ago and I can not believe what a difference it is making in their coats. The black lab that I got from rescue last spring came to me with a very dry coat and dandruff. She did improve with the other product that I was using but after a few weeks of using salmon oil she is so shiny that the light reflects off of her even at night. The goldens don't shine in the same way as the lab but their coats are so nice and soft and healthy looking.

I just ordered some Grizzley Salmon Oil from Amazon.com and it is pretty reasonably priced because it is just over $25.00 for the 32 oz. size-- so it qualifies for free shipping.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Mary (maggiesmom) has a great website where its a bit cheaper than that i believe... dont remeber the site addy though


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

That's cool. I was just looking at some Grizzly Salmon Oil at the store last night. The store had it for $36 for the 32 oz bottle....$25 sounds much better.  I'll have to tell wifey about that, I wasn't convinced I wanted to spend that much on the bottle if it doesn't work....but I've heard good things about so who knows....


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Rosco didn't like it. I think thats one of the reason he stopped eating his food.....but i haven't tried giving it to him since we switched his food though.....

but i think it did help his dry skin, when he was getting it.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> That's cool. I was just looking at some Grizzly Salmon Oil at the store last night. The store had it for $36 for the 32 oz bottle....$25 sounds much better.  I'll have to tell wifey about that, I wasn't convinced I wanted to spend that much on the bottle if it doesn't work....but I've heard good things about so who knows....


I always bought the small bottles, just in case he didn't like it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is the site I buy it from, its $23.95 for 32oz. I usually buy the 4 for $80.00. 

Alpha Nutrition


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

We cant get it in the UK. Our poor goldens are totally deprived, bless!:no::no::no::no::no::wavey:


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> That's cool. I was just looking at some Grizzly Salmon Oil at the store last night. The store had it for $36 for the 32 oz bottle....$25 sounds much better.  I'll have to tell wifey about that, I wasn't convinced I wanted to spend that much on the bottle if it doesn't work....but I've heard good things about so who knows....


Here it is: 
Amazon.com: Grizzly Salmon Oil All-Natural Dog Food Supplement in Pump-Bottle Dispenser, 32 Ounces: Home & Garden
It's $28.21 but you won't need to pay any shipping...which is sometimes more than the product that you are buying. I got another brand at Pet Barn and it was close to $40 bucks for the 32 oz size. It's really worth it though. I've been using the first bottle that I bought for around 5 weeks and it's not gone yet and I'm feeding 5 dogs, so it's lasting a good long time.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rosco's Mom said:


> Rosco didn't like it. I think thats one of the reason he stopped eating his food.....but i haven't tried giving it to him since we switched his food though.....
> 
> but i think it did help his dry skin, when he was getting it.


Wow... He didnt like it? Cruiser stole the bottle off the counter and the crew was outside drinking it out of the little holes they put in it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Shipping on the 4 bottles to MO. is $7.78


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Rosco's Mom said:


> Rosco didn't like it. I think thats one of the reason he stopped eating his food.....but i haven't tried giving it to him since we switched his food though.....
> 
> but i think it did help his dry skin, when he was getting it.


That's my fear.... Maybe I'll try the small bottle first, just to be sure. I'd hate to buy the big one and he doesn't like it.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Wow... He didnt like it? Cruiser stole the bottle off the counter and the crew was outside drinking it out of the little holes they put in it.


Well, i'm just assuming thats one of the reason's he stopped eating his food. I haven't tried giving it to him since we changed his food. Maybe it was just the candiae he didnt like.

I've been meaning to try it again, but i keep forgetting. He definitely thinks he's a human....he doesn't like anything that's good for him!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Rosco's Mom said:


> Well, i'm just assuming thats one of the reason's he stopped eating his food. I haven't tried giving it to him since we changed his food. Maybe it was just the candiae he didnt like.
> 
> I've been meaning to try it again, but i keep forgetting. He definitely thinks he's a human....he doesn't like anything that's good for him!


We've been thinking about switching to Canidae.... We just found a store near us last night that sells it so we might. They have samples we can take home to see if he likes it. We'll see.... He's on Nutro Lamb and Rice now, and it's easy cuz the in-laws feed the same thing. That way we don't have to worry about him eating MacGyver's food and getting the poops when we're over there.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rosco's Mom said:


> Well, i'm just assuming thats one of the reason's he stopped eating his food. I haven't tried giving it to him since we changed his food. Maybe it was just the candiae he didnt like.
> 
> I've been meaning to try it again, but i keep forgetting. He definitely thinks he's a human....he doesn't like anything that's good for him!


Might be the combo of oil and food ...Mine are on Candiae and Innova Evo and they dont care..But I do add other stuff to there food..... See if he licks a taste off a spoon..... A friend was putting way to much on her dogs food and they wouldnt eat it once she cut it back they started eating again....


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

eBay is yet another option... VRG Naturals has these jugs come right from the processing plant. They have 136oz jugs (that's a gallon plus 8 oz) for $72 total that INCLUDES the shipping! I've ordered from them in the past and its first rate quality.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Here is the site I buy it from, its $23.95 for 32oz. I usually buy the 4 for $80.00.
> 
> Alpha Nutrition


Thanks, Mary ...that's an even better deal than Amazon...only $21.80 ea. if you buy the 4 bottles (including the price of shipping). It's a little bit more if you only buy one bottle...$23.95 + 6.21 shipping but I like to buy everything in bulk.

Lestorm: Are you the one who was checking out the Islandic Salmon Oil. Isn't that one available in the U.K.?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Thanks, Mary ...that's an even better deal than Amazon...only $21.80 ea. if you buy the 4 bottles (including the price of shipping). It's a little bit more if you only buy one bottle...$23.95 + 6.21 shipping but I like to buy everything in bulk.
> 
> Lestorm: Are you the one who was checking out the Islandic Salmon Oil. Isn't that one available in the U.K.?


Shipping for me is $7.78 for the 4 bottles.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> We've been thinking about switching to Canidae.... We just found a store near us last night that sells it so we might. They have samples we can take home to see if he likes it. We'll see.... He's on Nutro Lamb and Rice now, and it's easy cuz the in-laws feed the same thing. That way we don't have to worry about him eating MacGyver's food and getting the poops when we're over there.


Rosco did okay on Candiae at first, but then after a while he just stopped eating it. Sometimes he'd go a day or two without eating. He'd only chow it down if i put something extra in it.....

He didn't like the Nutro Lamb and Rice either. He just feed him the regular Large Breed formula...the kind in the blue bag. 

I was pretty upset when he stopped eating Candiae, because 1) it's good for him and 2) it's like 5 dollars cheaper than Nutro. Nutro is like almost $30 at petco just for the 20 lb bag!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Wow... He didnt like it? Cruiser stole the bottle off the counter and the crew was outside drinking it out of the little holes they put in it.


Hahahaha...that's funny. My dogs love it too! I've also switched to Canidae so the better quality food is probably helping with their coats, also. I know that I am picking up w-a-y less poop than I was before :uhoh:.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rosco's Mom said:


> Rosco did okay on Candiae at first, but then after a while he just stopped eating it. Sometimes he'd go a day or two without eating. He'd only chow it down if i put something extra in it.....
> 
> He didn't like the Nutro Lamb and Rice either. He just feed him the regular Large Breed formula...the kind in the blue bag.
> 
> I was pretty upset when he stopped eating Candiae, because 1) it's good for him and 2) it's like 5 dollars cheaper than Nutro. Nutro is like almost $30 at petco just for the 20 lb bag!


Have you tried the Innova? It has fruits and veggies in it and the dogs seem to love it.... I go back and forth between the 2, but Dh can get the Canidae for 10.00 cheaper a bag in Ca, so he brings 10 bags home at a time....


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Might be the combo of oil and food ...Mine are on Candiae and Innova Evo and they dont care..But I do add other stuff to there food..... See if he licks a taste off a spoon..... A friend was putting way to much on her dogs food and they wouldnt eat it once she cut it back they started eating again....


hmmm....thats a very good possiblity....I'm going to try it again tonight. 

Do you feed them Candiae and Innova Evo everyday? Or do you rotate?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rosco's Mom said:


> hmmm....thats a very good possiblity....I'm going to try it again tonight.
> 
> Do you feed them Candiae and Innova Evo everyday? Or do you rotate?


Maggie and Houdini get the Candiae and then I rotate them ...Abbie I give both to..... She is soooooooo active I have trouble keeping weight on her. Look into the Plan Innova..... it's not as high in cals. Most places will give you samples....But they also get stuff added to there food.,.. yogurt, pumpkin, green beans and carrots.... some times apples if I have them....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

How often do you rotate and do you switch gradually?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> How often do you rotate and do you switch gradually?


Every 2 months..... I do gradually. Usually have about a 1/3 of a bag left then mix the new in the container..... Abbie I leave half and half all the time.....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

O.K. Thanks. I was wondering about that just this morning! What is the reason for switching?


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Have you tried the Innova? It has fruits and veggies in it and the dogs seem to love it.... I go back and forth between the 2, but Dh can get the Canidae for 10.00 cheaper a bag in Ca, so he brings 10 bags home at a time....


No i havent tried Innova. Rosco loves fruit and veggies.....i'm afriad to switch his food again. my boyfriend about freaked out when i switched to Candiae.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's a good article on food rotation.

Dog Food Analysis - Changing foods

I tried to switch from Evo to Canidae and my girl got itchy again within a couple of weeks. I also used the salmon oil on her when she was on Nutro because her coat/skin was so bad. Once I got her on the Evo I haven't needed it so her issues were obviously related to one of the grains in the Nutro and Canidae. Back on Evo again and her coat is beautiful again and the constant scratching/biting/itching etc. is gone as well. The salmon oil also made her breath smell, well I guess fishy, go figure.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Alpha Nutrition - 4 32 oz bottles for $80. That's what I get for mine - lasts a loooooong time!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> O.K. Thanks. I was wondering about that just this morning! What is the reason for switching?


Something different and new..... Plus Maggie is very picky about food and when all the recalls were going on I wanted to have a back up.


----------

